# What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?



## Thorne (Feb 26, 2009)

*What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

Well, there's a thread with the topic "What Pokémon do you never want to evolve?" So therefor I'm doing it wrong and posts this thread.

As for the matter, I don't like Munchlax for some reason, which might have to do with the fact it's completely worthless in SSBB, but I don't know.

And Pikachu, it's completely overrated, thanks to the Anime.
Raichuforthewin


----------



## Old Catch (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

I don't think Pichu and Pikachu are cute but I adore Raichu.
Same goes for Charmeleon, Gloom (It's cute but I love Vileplume), Paras and a few others.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

METAPOD. KAKUNA. SILCOON. CASCOON.

But for normal Pokemon...

Budew is strange and I like Roselia better so...I evolve them. I have the same thing with Munchlax. Glameow. I don't hate Purugly but I do LOVE Glameow. I want to evolve Houndour...

And the rest I can't think of right now.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

I want to evolve my Shroomish when I get to training her. I also want to evolve my Seedot, my Sheildon, my Stunky, my Glameow, my male Burmy, my female Burmy, my Female Combee, and some others.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

Come on, what's so wrong with Munchlax? It evolves into Entei ''^^

I ALWAYS evolve my Glameow, because I love Purugly so much more. Charmeleon will always evolve as well.


----------



## _Shaymin (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

Shroomish, Feebas, Clamperl, (maybe) Shuppet.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

Spoink and the cocoon pokemon.


----------



## Erif (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

GODDAMMIT, PLEASE EVOLVE SOON DRAGONAIR. 

>.<


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*



Erif said:


> GODDAMMIT, PLEASE EVOLVE SOON DRAGONAIR.
> 
> >.<


I used to think that too...but then I fell in love with dragonair's backsprite on fire red/leaf green.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

Shroomish. Grumpy and boring.

Breloom on the other hand... ;D


----------



## Thorne (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*



Jetx said:


> Shroomish. Grumpy and boring.
> 
> Breloom on the other hand... ;D


Since when was there a Pokémon named boring? |D


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

Hey, Dragonair is awesome~

Feebas on the other hand...


----------



## Dragon (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

SHELGON SHELGON SHELGON SHELGON for obvious reasons >_>

And... Sneasel? And, uh.. Dratini. But not Dragonair. And Pidgey and Taillow and Starly. 

And Pikachu. Rawr?


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

EEVEEEEVEEEEVEE


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

Lairon...

I think that's it for now.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

For some reason, I must _always evolve my Nidorina and Nidorino._ This is for absolutely no reason, becuase I never use the resulting Nidoqueen/Nidoking :P

Not to mention Swablu. Swablu is the cutest bird ever, but Altaria kicks ass <3


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

Nidorian Male and Female, and Nidorino and Nidorina.


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

Gible and Gabite, damn it.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

Haunter. The end.


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

Pikachu. Pidgey. Remoraid.


----------



## Pikatrainer (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

I'd like to evolve my Pikachu from Yellow,(Pity I can't...) and also my Charmeleon.And maybe my Onix from Crystal,but I can't trade pokemon.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

My Wartortel from Leafgreen. (no offence to anyone)


----------



## FrancesBailey (Jun 11, 2019)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

As for me, anything very fast and ready to go at any time.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 12, 2019)

*Re: What Pokémon do you WANT to evolve?*

I like evolving pokemon in general.

I enjoy pokemon battles and evolved pokemon tend to be better battlers lol


----------

